# Tickets now on sale!



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Advance tickets went live this weekend. :thumb:

http://www.dodojuice.com/waxstock/tickets.html

Priced at 8 GBP (10 GBP on the gate).
Children in buggies/pushchairs/slings enter free.

Advance booking is recommended simply because we are limited by fire regs to how many people can be in the hall, so we have capped the ticket sales - the response has been overwhelming and a larger crowd is now expected than first thought. We don't want to turn people away at the gate, so please do book in advance as that way we can guarantee entry.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

paid :thumb:


edit - actually, do Moderators get in free?..


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

is there a set limit of people in at once?


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Ordered mine!


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Ordered ours :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

slineclean said:


> is there a set limit of people in at once?


There is a max number of people we will allow into the exhibition, then numbers will be monitored in the individual halls to prevent overcrowding etc. We would rather a safe and relaxed event rather than selling thousands of tickets and cramming everyone in.

All advanced ticket holders will get in. It's the gate tickets that I am worried about once the PR kicks in.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

So just to clarify there is no minimum age before having to pay ? just if your child can walk then its full rate ?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Looking forward to this one


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Prism Detailing said:


> So just to clarify there is no minimum age before having to pay ? just if your child can walk then its full rate ?


Yep, thats pretty much it buddy.

If a child can walk/run around under there own steam they will need a ticket.

:thumb:

John


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Yep, thats pretty much it buddy.
> 
> If a child can walk/run around under there own steam they will need a ticket.
> 
> ...


What, no lesser rate for children under 12 etc, like you get most other places?!?

For £16 they can stay at home then... 

just realised that's day 1 of our family holiday to South France so will be on an early morning ferry out.... gutted!


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Ordered mine cant wait now


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Ordered mine yesterday..... Aiming for the arrive show and shine


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey guys, anyone know when the tickets will arrive? Paid for mine on 5th June, will they just be sent out at a later date?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Tickets should arrive approx one month before the event.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Superb, thanks for the response!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Kobeone said:


> Ordered mine yesterday..... Aiming for the arrive show and shine


If you want to be in the show and shine you had better enter here....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267877


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> If you want to be in the show and shine you had better enter here....
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267877


There will be an 'Arrive and Shine' Show n Shine comp on the day, as well, Nick.

There will also be the finals of the Detailing World Showdown, which should be entered in advance via the link (separate and higher end Show n Shine event).


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ahhhh my bad!!


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

ordered mine earlier this week what a great idea and great show this is going to be


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> Tickets should arrive approx one month before the event.


Thats answered my question Many thanks

steve


----------



## Evo6Dan (Oct 14, 2011)

ordered mine cant wait


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Booked


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Ordered x 2 

Gonna spend sometime the week before whipping Steve's golf into shape and hopefully make it into the drive n shine comp :thumb:

Looking forward to it


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Mine arrived today!!










Does the holepunch through the date mean I have a standard ticket, or do the letters A, G and VIP mean I have 'A Great VIP' ticket?

Either way, getting excited now. Just booked off the Friday to clean the Meriva, then driving up on Saturday morning for 3 days with family, will have to take some supplies and QD/Re dress it in the car park prior to the show. Hope it doesn't rain, shouldn't get to filthy on the 100 mile drive if it is dry!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

How long did they take to come trough mate?


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

I ordered them on the 2nd June, and the envelope has a postage date of yesterday, I imagine you won't be waiting long now. What's with the sticker part? Or do I need to go thread trawling?


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

beko1987 said:


> Mine arrived today!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have an extra special ticket - the first to be prepared and sent out. so when we put a hole in it - we missed a little. no worries though as it just makes your tickets better. the hole punching is simply information for the ticket holder - we have it all in the database.



Junior Bear said:


> How long did they take to come trough mate?


we just got the tickets in last week and they starting going out as soon as the proofs were done. if you have bought a ticket you should be expecting them soon. 8)


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Mine turned up today, Cant wait.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Got my 4 today!


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

mine also arrived today


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Mine arrived today aswell cant wait.. Booked the hotel aswell for me and the long suffering wife


----------



## Rigbyy (May 6, 2011)

My ticket arrived this morning.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

got mine today


----------



## VWman (Mar 26, 2012)

Bought mine just waiting to arrive


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Mine was delivered yesterday :thumb:

Excellent quality


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep got my ticket, thought I'd won a visit to willy wonkas !

Lovely ticket by the way


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Not sure when mine arrived as i've been away from home for 2 days but they were on the side when i got home last night... 

Cracking idea with the "sticket" :thumb:


----------



## Cngarrod (May 3, 2011)

Tickets arrived, very quickly!

Looking forward to it, will make sure i bring plenty of credit cards with lots of space


----------



## VWman (Mar 26, 2012)

Mine arrived today, nice stickers!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

mine arrived last week 

cant wait for the show!


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Spoke to m mate last night who had ordered our tickets and they have arrived :thumb:


Brian


----------



## DocIS200 (Oct 5, 2011)

Really wish I could make it over to this. It looks like it would be amazing


----------



## typer andy (Oct 30, 2009)

woop ordered really looking forward to this


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Tickets Ordered!!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ordered mine aswell this week


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

I've received our tickets and the hotel is booked so we are good to go :thumb:


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

Just ordered mine! :buffer:


----------



## Joe m (Nov 22, 2011)

Ordered mine.. 

See you there!


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Please will someone clarify. Are we meant to remove the ticket centre and fix it to the car ahead of the show? Rib


----------



## swamper (Apr 13, 2011)

im in:wave:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

ribvanrey said:


> Please will someone clarify. Are we meant to remove the ticket centre and fix it to the car ahead of the show? Rib


The ticket entry tab is the bit on the end saying 'void if removed'. As long as that is presented at the footgate (after parking) then you can enter the show, whether the sticker is in place n the car or not.

So feel free to attach the sticker to a car/window/laptop before or after the event at your own convenience. It is just a free sticker, not any kind of entry validation in itself. :thumb:


----------



## Tonyhat (Nov 25, 2007)

Still waiting for my ticket ordered 13th June.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Tony, all emails to you seem to have gone missing. You have been replied to on a number of occasions now. We are trying the alternate email address provided, otherwise PM Johnnyopolis here as he is dealing with tickets. If PM doesn't work, PM me with your number and I'll call and we'll find out what is going on. Some weird email issue by the look of it.


----------



## fisko53 (Jun 30, 2012)

Just ordered 2  .. How long do they take to arrive?


----------



## Tonyhat (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi 
My email provider Demon changed to a new server and a lot of my emails do not get through. John now has my other email now that works. Demon could now be loosing my internet account .

John is sending replacement.

Tony


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Just ordered mine


----------



## fisko53 (Jun 30, 2012)

Arrived yesterday 

G


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

fisko53 said:


> Just ordered 2  .. How long do they take to arrive?


I was just about to tell you the tickets are sent every couple of days but i noticed they have arrived now, so all is good. See you at Waxstock!

John


----------

